# Trophy Rooms/Man Caves



## BWHUNTR

Who's going to start it  I have a few getting mounted from this past hunten season, but would not mind being entertained with your Trophy room/Man Cave pictures. Like to see what people do differently in these special rooms of theirs :evil: Looking for new ideas on whitetail mounts and other animal mounts. Don't be bashful, you're not braggen what ya've accomplished, you're just sharing, unless ya want to brag about it :lol:
Would like to see 'em guys.


----------



## ST8

Glad you started this post and hopefully this post will stay friendly! I am planning on fixing up my "man area". I don't get the whole room just a portion of the family room which is fine with me! I going to use some pine stripping for the walls as a background. We now have 3 mounts with last years which we just got back. It will be great to see what some of our MS members have come up with!

ST8


----------



## rick

Not mine but very cool regardless.




























This is mine, and after those a bit of a let down but I'm still proud of it.


----------



## LoBrass

My "Man Cave" is my office at work. Amazing how well this scene can open a conversation.


























I've posted my office before but every year it changes. I currently have 7 birds and a blacktailed deer at the taxidermist. So, it will change again and every one of those critters WILL fit into this office:evil:.


----------



## jmoser

Ya Baby!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

This made me laugh. We're finishing our basement at our home in Novi, and my mom, dad and I have conflicting ideas about how to finish it. My dad's thinking "nautical theme", but mom wasn't too keen on that idea. I was thinking "hunting lodge", but she didn't go for that idea either. We asked her what she wanted to do if our ideas weren't an option, and she said "resale value".:lol: Oh well, we've got the cottage for our hunting lodge and nautical themes. (I've got a deer head in my bedroom right now, which mom isn't too happy about)


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

oh someday I will have one. Those are all pretty sweet guys.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> LoBrass said:
> 
> 
> 
> My "Man Cave" is my office at work. Amazing how well this scene can open a conversation.
> 
> 
> I've posted my office before but every year it changes. I currently have 7 birds and a blacktailed deer at the taxidermist. So, it will change again and every one of those critters WILL fit into this office:evil:.
Click to expand...

Let me know when the new stuff comes in. I want to see it in person.


----------



## TSS Caddis

I'll take some pics tonight. You'll have to disregard a lot of kids toys though:lol:


----------



## BWHUNTR

Its a great start so far, thanks for posting fellas, they look great. 
Everybody has a digital camera, or at least know of a family member or friend that does............ this weekends homework assignment, Get picture taking of your man caves and lets get 'em posted! :evil: Like mentioned earlier, with the arrival of new mounts from previous hunting seasons, our rooms are always changing!  I'll be getting out the drywall filler and some fresh paint here soon with the arrival of a few myself :evil:


----------



## calhoun

I just got my 09 mounts back, this is a good way for everybody to check them out.


----------



## Liver and Onions

I've posted this photo before. Showing two ideas that I think look good in a cabin setting. 1)many of us have a bunch of smaller racks, I hung mine from ropes in two corners of my cabin. 2)the camo particleboard can look decent on a cabin wall.

L & O


----------



## cbgale2

Its not mine and I dont have any pictures but a few years back I was at my wife's Grandpas in Ravenna. We took a drive to a friend of his house. I cant tell you the guys name but he did or does own a few groccery stores around that area. They are telling me about all the mounts this guy has and so on. So Im getting this mental picture of a mighty hunter in my head, we get there and he is a short, skinny guy with really tight curly black hair. So anyways we go into this guys house and it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. There where 100's and 100's of mounts on every wall from all around the world. The first room was like a sitting room about the size of my house and the walls where two storys tall, totally covered with mounts. The coolest one the guy had was two full mount grizzly bears I think he shot in Russia that where standing tall and fighting over a dead caribou or something like that. One of the coolest things Ive seen.


----------



## Pez Gallo

calhoun said:


> I just got my 09 mounts back, this is a good way for everybody to check them out.


I love you, Man.:lol: I think you just got me permission to put some of my mounts up. Our house has a similar color scheme and the Misses liked it. I have to get some of my art work reframed to match, but I think it's a go. Nice pics and thanks for posting.

Have a good day, Pez


----------



## alabamaslammer

cbgale2 said:


> Its not mine and I dont have any pictures but a few years back I was at my wife's Grandpas in Ravenna. We took a drive to a friend of his house. I cant tell you the guys name but he did or does own a few groccery stores around that area. They are telling me about all the mounts this guy has and so on. So Im getting this mental picture of a mighty hunter in my head, we get there and he is a short, skinny guy with really tight curly black hair. So anyways we go into this guys house and it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. There where 100's and 100's of mounts on every wall from all around the world. The first room was like a sitting room about the size of my house and the walls where two storys tall, totally covered with mounts. The coolest one the guy had was two full mount grizzly bears I think he shot in Russia that where standing tall and fighting over a dead caribou or something like that. One of the coolest things Ive seen.


Guy must have worked at Rallys..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodworkstractors

cbgale2 said:


> Its not mine and I dont have any pictures but a few years back I was at my wife's Grandpas in Ravenna. We took a drive to a friend of his house. I cant tell you the guys name but he did or does own a few groccery stores around that area. They are telling me about all the mounts this guy has and so on. So Im getting this mental picture of a mighty hunter in my head, we get there and he is a short, skinny guy with really tight curly black hair. So anyways we go into this guys house and it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. There where 100's and 100's of mounts on every wall from all around the world. The first room was like a sitting room about the size of my house and the walls where two storys tall, totally covered with mounts. The coolest one the guy had was two full mount grizzly bears I think he shot in Russia that where standing tall and fighting over a dead caribou or something like that. One of the coolest things Ive seen.


That sounds incredibly similar to a guy down in the Vicksburg area that I installed a sprinkler system for about ten years ago or so. His name is on the tip of my tongue, but he was older and gray haired. He hadn't even built his house yet and was living in his guest house/garage. The garage had to have 40' ceilings and maybe 40' x 80' dimensions. The entire floor was covered in full body mounts of every animal you've ever seen in your life and the walls from top to bottom were covered in shoulder mounts, fish mounts, etc. He had two full size brown bears fighting too and just tons and tons of other full size mounts. That was all in the garage. Then we went into his family room and it was all whitetail mounts top to bottom all the way around in there. One of the coolest things I've ever seen.


----------



## goodworkstractors

I have a european mount being done of my antelope from last fall and I still have to mount my mulie rack (the avatar pic). The two whitetail racks used to be mounts but got destroyed in a house fire. Overbeek Taxidermy was able to somehow salvage the racks. I don't know for sure, but I think that mulie on the end is actually a hybrid between a whitetail and mulie. Face looks like a whitetail and so does the rack. However, the ears are huge like a mulie and the G2's both have very similar kicker hooks off the back that make me think of some part of the "fork" dna that mulies typically exhibit in their racks.


----------



## BuckRubnMI

A few from my fathers place










The two long beards on the wall were a double my father and I shot back in '97










A few of mine


----------



## BuckRubnMI

cbgale2 said:


> Its not mine and I dont have any pictures but a few years back I was at my wife's Grandpas in Ravenna. We took a drive to a friend of his house. I cant tell you the guys name but he did or does own a few groccery stores around that area. They are telling me about all the mounts this guy has and so on. So Im getting this mental picture of a mighty hunter in my head, we get there and he is a short, skinny guy with really tight curly black hair. So anyways we go into this guys house and it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. There where 100's and 100's of mounts on every wall from all around the world. The first room was like a sitting room about the size of my house and the walls where two storys tall, totally covered with mounts. The coolest one the guy had was two full mount grizzly bears I think he shot in Russia that where standing tall and fighting over a dead caribou or something like that. One of the coolest things Ive seen.


Does Neil Punches ring a bell? He used to own the Orchard Market stores here in Muskegon. His trophy room is amazing!


----------



## hb_brownie

cbgale2 said:


> Its not mine and I dont have any pictures but a few years back I was at my wife's Grandpas in Ravenna. We took a drive to a friend of his house. I cant tell you the guys name but he did or does own a few groccery stores around that area. They are telling me about all the mounts this guy has and so on. So Im getting this mental picture of a mighty hunter in my head, we get there and he is a short, skinny guy with really tight curly black hair. So anyways we go into this guys house and it was the most amazing thing I had ever seen. There where 100's and 100's of mounts on every wall from all around the world. The first room was like a sitting room about the size of my house and the walls where two storys tall, totally covered with mounts. The coolest one the guy had was two full mount grizzly bears I think he shot in Russia that where standing tall and fighting over a dead caribou or something like that. One of the coolest things Ive seen.


Was it a moose they were fighting over? And did he have a corner of the room painted like a portrait of Africa with a leopard in a tree and a gazel hanging in it also? If so, I've been there too, the place is amamzing!

Here is a pic of our "trophy room":


----------



## TwodogsNate

Very Impressive guys, Very nice


----------



## cbgale2

BuckRubnMI said:


> Does Neil Punches ring a bell? He used to own the Orchard Market stores here in Muskegon. His trophy room is amazing!


 
It very well could have been, it was quite a few years back. I do know when I was there he had just got back from a polar bear hunt. I think he was still trying to get the bear into the country or it was at the taxi, but I saw the pictures from the hunt, he had eskimo guides, dog sleds, think he was sleeping in animal skin tents. It looked awsome. There was so much there to take in I cant remember all of it, but the two bears fighting sticks in my head obviously. I know at his house you walked into the first trophy room that had the really tall ceilings, mostly africa type mounts and then past that was the other room that you stepped down into and thats where the bears where at on the middle of the far wall. Lots of whitetail mounts in that lower room too.


----------



## Matt V

cbgale2 said:


> It very well could have been, it was quite a few years back. I do know when I was there he had just got back from a polar bear hunt. I think he was still trying to get the bear into the country or it was at the taxi, but I saw the pictures from the hunt, he had eskimo guides, dog sleds, think he was sleeping in animal skin tents. It looked awsome. There was so much there to take in I cant remember all of it, but the two bears fighting sticks in my head obviously. I know at his house you walked into the first trophy room that had the really tall ceilings, mostly africa type mounts and then past that was the other room that you stepped down into and thats where the bears where at on the middle of the far wall. Lots of whitetail mounts in that lower room too.


Might have been the guy that own's Whitlow's restaurant? I have seen picture's of his trophy room sound's about the same.


----------



## old graybeard

Looking good guys


----------



## Joe Archer

LoBrass said:


> *My "Man Cave" is my office at work*. Amazing how well this scene can open a conversation.


Is that like synonymous for "my wife doesn't let me hang them at home"? :lol: 
Just kidding ya! Very nice mounts! 

My ex wife once told me "Joe, if you hang one more mount on the living room wall I am out of here...." Ya know - I hardley even missed her!  

My oldest son's first deer ever next to a decent archery buck of mine.....









My second oldest son's first deer next to another of my archery bucks...









My daughter's first deer taken with a bow when she was 12....









And a couple other archery bucks of mine.....








<----<<<


----------



## TSS Caddis

Basically the whole walkout is mine. I've been working on it a bit refinishing. New walls, made the built in's, cabinets, trim etc...








































One of the walls of the duck room.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Gun cleaning station









Reloading bench


----------



## stickem

very nice...


----------



## LoBrass

Joe Archer said:


> Is that like synonymous for "my wife doesn't let me hang them at home"? :lol:


 You Sir, have figured it out!!:lol:

Nice rooms, everyone.


----------



## Dahmer

Here's mine so far.


----------



## BWHUNTR

WOW! Looken good out there. Thanks for those that have posted.
Who's next? :evil: Maybe we should target a few individuals on here to post their pics


----------



## TSS Caddis

Dahmer said:


> Here's mine so far.


 Deer hunter 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BWHUNTR

It will be a while before I get last years mounts back, figured I'd keep this thing rolling right along. Here's a pic of our whitetail wall in our room. Have a few little fellers on the wall from years earlier, as we've become more selective they'll some day lose their spots :evil:












Here's a pic of my top 2 bow kills. My most recent whitetail will grace the center panel, Mr.6 :evil:


----------



## Huntmaster143

Here's my man cave. I just hung the Caribou last night and I have a whitetail and a coyote at the taxi right now.

I finished off my basement last winter. If the taxidermy bills would stop, I would be able to get the flat screen and finish the fire place.

Here's the view when you come down the stairs.










My whitetail wall that I have home. I have several more at our cabin and my office as well.










The bar










My hunting shop










Here's the bathroom


----------



## HUBBHUNTER

Damn guys lookin good!


----------



## Huntmaster143

TSS Caddis said:


> Basically the whole walkout is mine. I've been working on it a bit refinishing. New walls, made the built in's, cabinets, trim etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the walls of the duck room.


I like the African critters, I go next summer and hope to hang a few on the wall.


----------



## cbgale2

Huntmaster - I really like the Elmo mount in the second picture. :lol: When is open season on Seasame St anyways? Just kidding ya, very nice looking!


----------



## Huntmaster143

cbgale2 said:


> Huntmaster - I really like the Elmo mount in the second picture. :lol: When is open season on Seasame St anyways? Just kidding ya, very nice looking!


Wish I could take credit for the B&C Elmo, but the was in someone elses post. I only shoot native animals. LOL!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3fingervic

All the rooms were very nice. I'm breaking her down slowly. I should be all set up just before I need a walker.


----------



## passport

Gun room.



















Loading bench


----------



## autumnlovr

Yeah, thanks...Saskatchewan, 374-2/8 green score with a muzzleloader.


----------



## TwodogsNate

Michigan buck 2004 Bow kill. I have more pictures of the cabin & bucks In my profile, I didnt want to post a ton of pictures. Click on my profile & check the rest of my pics out


----------



## TwodogsNate

A pic of the closet


----------



## TwodogsNate

Side shot cabin


----------



## TwodogsNate

Kitchen wall & albino ****


----------



## TwodogsNate

Bucks shot over the years. Most of these we would let age another year or two nowadays


----------



## TwodogsNate

Picture of kitchen


----------



## TwodogsNate

Picture of kitchen, temporary upper cabinets


----------



## TwodogsNate

Kitchen shot


----------



## BWHUNTR

autumnlovr said:


> Yeah, thanks...Saskatchewan, 374-2/8 green score with a muzzleloader.


That thing is a tank for sure! Beautiful looking mount autumnlover!


----------



## BWHUNTR

TwodogsNate said:


> Kitchen wall & albino ****


That **** is cool, have never seen an albino ****. Great pics too BTW!


----------



## Ieatantlers

TwodogsNate said:


> Kitchen wall & albino ****


Is that a picture of a mitch rompola buck to the lower left? I can see the ears drooping from here.:chillin:


----------



## BWHUNTR

Here are a couple other pics of my man cave. Just picked up my Mulie Friday from the Taxidermist










Couple of Alberta Black Bears









and I thought I'd even share my bathroom with ya guys :evil:


----------



## TwodogsNate

Ieatantlers said:


> Is that a picture of a mitch rompola buck to the lower left? I can see the ears drooping from here.:chillin:


Picture of Ted Nugent


----------



## TwodogsNate

BWHUNTR said:


> Here are a couple other pics of my man cave. Just picked up my Mulie Friday from the Taxidermist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of Alberta Black Bears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I thought I'd even share my bathroom with ya guys :evil:


I like the Urinal  cool pics


----------



## passport

Ieatantlers said:


> That is honestly one of the most unique whitetail racks I've seen. The brow tines are higher up on the beams than 99% of bucks. Its got nice massive beams, yet short thin tines and hardly any spread. I don't know if I've ever seen beams grow so straight up. That is one cool and crazy looking buck. Did you have it aged by chance?
> 
> I know it sounds stupid, but it doesn't look like a 'michigan' subspecies of deer even. Did you shoot it around here or down south?


That buck was killed on Lower Brual Indian res in S Dakota, he was 8 1/2 years old. All the deer killed on the res are checked in and aged, they send you a info sheet several months after the hunt. I new he was REAL old when I killed him but I had no idea he was 8. Would have liked to cross paths with him at 6 1/2..........


----------



## Big Buck

BWHUNTER

Dude you got some real nice looking mounts. I like those Michigan panels that some of your mounts are on.

cool pic's guys


----------



## onenationhere

Wow !!! a lot of nice mounts in this thread.


----------



## Big buck 2010

TwodogsNate said:


> Bucks shot over the years. Most of these we would let age another year or two nowadays


i dont understand why you would let these age more ?

all very nice mounts


----------



## Big buck 2010

calhoun said:


> I just got my 09 mounts back, this is a good way for everybody to check them out.


 i love your setup calhoun!


----------



## Big buck 2010

TSS Caddis said:


> Basically the whole walkout is mine. I've been working on it a bit refinishing. New walls, made the built in's, cabinets, trim etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the walls of the duck room.


 very nice mounts............where did you shoot the zebras?


----------



## QDMAMAN




----------



## Enigma

TTS Caddis is the man when it come's to the man cave.


----------



## davidshane

My cave is not as nice as many on here but I still love to just lay back on the couch and look around.


----------



## 3fingervic

Nice mounts Enigma. Good thing those caribou weren't any bigger. If they were you'd have to screw them into the floor boards.


----------

